# Firebird .fdb: Öffnen und Exportieren



## tuxedo (18. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ist jetzt etwas Java-Unabhängig, aber egal:

ich hab hier eine Datenbank aus dem Programm "Buhl Mein Verein 2008". Offensichtlich basiert das ganze auf Firebird. Ziel ist es, die Daten + Struktur die in dieser DB enthalten sind zu exportieren (egal wie, hauptsache raus aus dem Firebird Container).

Hab nach kurzem googeln folgende Seite gefunden:
Alle Daten aller Mitglieder in Excel Expotieren - Wie kann ich... - Wiso-Software Forum

Da wird recht gut beschrieben wie man mittels Firebird-Server, passendem ODBC und OpenOffice an die DB ran kommt. 

Nur klappt's nicht ganz. Dachte mir ich frag mal hier die Firebird-Experten...

Habs gemäß Anleitung mit OpenOffice probiert. Dort kommt die Meldung:



> [ODBC Firebird Driver]Unavailable Database



Mit anderen Tools sieht's ähnlich aus. Scheint so als ob das "unterschieben" der fdb Datei nicht ganz klappt.

Vorrausgesetzt man hat sich explizit an diese Anleitung gehalten: Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Oder gibts einen anderen, einfacheren Weg an die DB ran zu kommen als über ODBC?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## tuxedo (19. Aug 2009)

Oh man. Wie peinlich... Beim "runterladen" der fdb Datei vom Server gabs Zugriffsprobleme. Und statt dass Firefox das anzeigt, lädt er eine 1kb große Datei, statt einer 4,9MB großen runter.

Mit der 4,9MB großen funktionierts exakt so wie im Link beschrieben wurde. --> Problem gelöst.

Gruß
Alex


----------

